# 2PM, 39 degrees, 15 operators, garage full of food....



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Good New Year's Operating Session!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

And the photos are where???


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dave, we need pictures.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe. 
3PM, 18 operators, food half gone (or more). 

18 trains at once, all using one specific type of control system, no interference or cross-talk, nobody had to put their trains away.....geez, what a concept.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What are they, wind-up trains running on the floor? We need photos of the plethora of Cornfield Meets!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Who wants the photos to post?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Sent the photos to Marty, see if he can post them. 
If not, any other volunteers?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 01 Jan 2011 04:38 PM 
Sent the photos to Marty, see if he can post them. 
If not, any other volunteers? 
I can do it from here. Use the address below: 


_blackburn49 _


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 01 Jan 2011 04:11 PM 
Maybe. 
3PM, 18 operators, food half gone (or more). 

18 trains at once, all using one specific type of control system, no interference or cross-talk, nobody had to put their trains away.....geez, what a concept. 

You must be running DCC ? I thought so.........









Sounds like fun,

Pictures please


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 
You sent me the wrong group.??? 
These are just nudey photos????? 

Whos the red head seting on your lap????


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

That's no rehead...that's my WIFE! 

Oh, wait....Henny Youngman died.....


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ron- E-mail me that address. The only one I have on file is the railroad one


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 01 Jan 2011 05:40 PM 
Ron- E-mail me that address. The only one I have on file is the railroad one 

You should have it now.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the first images from Dave's New Year 2011 Operating Session 

        

click onto any image for a larger view


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you had a great session Dave. Thanks for posting Ron.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Dave..... Thanks for posting them, Ron. They're super. 

Looks like it's a bit chilly. Not too many giggles and grins.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Set 2, more to follow:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Third group. More to follow.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, Ron 
One shot of the "dining room".....lots of food, propane heater in the corner on "low", was just right. 
7 PM, last one just left, that's 7 hours of running trains and eating. 
Took a shot of the driveway,,that was half the cars, rest were in the street!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 01 Jan 2011 08:01 PM 
Thanks, Ron 
One shot of the "dining room".....lots of food, propane heater in the corner on "low", was just right. 
7 PM, last one just left, that's 7 hours of running trains and eating. 
Took a shot of the driveway,,that was half the cars, rest were in the street! 
One final set: 
      And a bonus: Dave's model RR layout:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK OK I'm confused...is this supposed to be Colorado or Switzerland?????


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Temporarily Switzerado. And Johann Denver sings "Alpine Mountain High".


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And the owner is a BunSniff conductor, no less. 
At least he is wearing appropriate headgear. 

We let operators run anything they bring. 
Fortunately, no big US dismals today....


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 01 Jan 2011 10:17 PM 
We let operators run anything they bring. 
Fortunately, no big US dismals today.... If I had known Dave, I would have brought over my dismal! But Onnink's Eurotrash seems to be doing a fine job of participating in the BunSniff Employee morale program! 
Craig


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The fourth and fifth pictures in set two show a great looking layout. I like those two pictures. 

JJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Egads but that looks like fun!! Oh, how I wish I lived close enough to participate in one of those sessions!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Forget the trains and food! Dave, please tell us about that pickup and the two-door next to it in the driveway photo. Both fords? 49-51 ish? Don't you own a 51 Ford? 

Larry


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Pickup is a 1950 F-1, had it for 23 years or so. 
The maroon car is a 1950 Ford Tudor, had it 41 years this month. 
The roof the shot is taken over is a 1964 Jag MK2. 

The 1949 Willys Wagon went to the media blasters yesterday.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum 18 trains? I see maybe four. and no 18 operators. Nice try.







. Rivit counter. Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

8 alone in the 5 photos just above, each with a train. 
I'll count the rest.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

12 previous shots 5 more. 
(the darker shot, under the spreading laurel bush, there is one more off to the right).

Three more including me.....that's sixteen.....had 18 in the dining hall, counted twice, we were all running a train, big yard......


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

One more, Alan....running the yaller and black lgb unit..... 
I'll remember the other. 

Dave, Pete, Tom, Wart, Isaac, Mike, Hal, John, Bill, Dave (the other one), Alan, Ben, his two buddies (never did catch their names), Marshall, Dustin, oh, and Chris, that, my friend, is 18.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Never challenge TOC on details! 

He's a detail guy! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he had one to many drinks







. Later RJD.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Towards 1900 local, when it dropped down to below freezing, the liquid anti-freeze did work well.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

ToC I always like the look of your layout. It's grown in and looks very well used, almost rustic if you will. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

